# Bella and Taura



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That is an amazing story! I loved the ending where they were touching hands


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG! That made me get all teary eyed! What a beautiful story and like the story goes, a lesson for all of us.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

You never know where the love will come from next, do you?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Usually when you're least expecting it!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

How true! I know that's what happened to me


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Incredible..very compelling!!! I was so moved that I watched it three times. If only humans could/would so harmoniously, without inference to others.
Thanks for sharing this!

~Jackie


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

WOW !
TALK ABOUT "TONS" OF LOVE ...
THANKS SO MUCH FOR SHARING


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing--what a wonderfully touching story.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow - - and we think WE'RE the ones with an advanced brain.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one of the sweetest stories I have ever seen. They are such buddies and love when they are touching hands and rubbing her belly.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks T&T for bringing this to my attention. What a wonderful love affair. Taura standing vigil at the fence, pining away for her best friend...who wouldn't be wiping away tears. Bella looks like she's getting up in years. I feel sorry for Taura when that time comes....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the sanctuary that citizens in Dallas want the Dallas zoo to send their one elephant to. It's a fantastic place with other elephants, hundreds and hundreds of acres to roam, the best care available. I can not for the life of me figure out why the zoo refuses to send her there.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Such a sweet pair.


----------

